# Please recommend me a effective treatment for thrush.



## Black_Horse_White (4 October 2012)

As above my horse has thrush, I've been lucky up until now to not have a horse suffer from it. My farrier has advised me to flush out with warm salt water and apply purple spray. Just wondered if anyone has any suggestions as what else I can use. His feet a being picked out twice a day. He's on a deep shavings bed, which I keep clean & dry. Any advice much appreciated thanks


----------



## Django Pony (4 October 2012)

This stuff is fab http://www.net-tex.co.uk/product_page.cfm?pid=236&men=

or they do an aerosol purple spray that works really well too http://www.net-tex.co.uk/product_page.cfm?pid=286&men=3


----------



## Erin (4 October 2012)

Field paste


----------



## JingleTingle (4 October 2012)

Wash daily with dilute Milton and then trickle hydrogen peroxide over the frogs....usually 2 or 3 days is the most that will be needed. 

I know many people are horrified by the use of the HP - but it has always worked very well for me, without any of the promised drama of 'eating good flesh as well as bad' that some will say.

I am now using field paste to hopefully protect my horse from any more thrush, this year is a bad year here due to very wet and boggy fields.


----------



## pines of rome (4 October 2012)

I will second Field paste "Red Horse Products", excellent stuff!


----------



## Black_Horse_White (4 October 2012)

Thank you all, just about to order some field paste now. Grumpyoldmare will try tomorrow what you have suggested.


----------



## Waltzing Matilda (5 October 2012)

Milton should b used at around 10parts water to.1 part Milton. Or a little steonger if thrush really stubborn. Don't use.hydrogen peroxide as it also damages new (good) cell growth as well as the thrush!


----------



## Cahill (5 October 2012)

domestos.
i know you will be horrifed but it works.every other day for a week


----------



## JingleTingle (5 October 2012)

Waltzing Matilda said:



			Milton should b used at around 10parts water to.1 part Milton. Or a little steonger if thrush really stubborn. Don't use.hydrogen peroxide as it also damages new (good) cell growth as well as the thrush!
		
Click to expand...

Completely disagree with that. I have used it for many, many years with absolutely no problem...and so have many of my generation and before that even! But each to their own of course.


----------



## nagsinrags (13 October 2012)

My boy used to get thrush on a regular basis my farrier recommended anti-bac hoof dressing i used it neat putting it in every day then every two days hes now clear and doesnt get it anymore its about £15 a bottle i originally bought 2 but diluted the second bottle its lasted 2years as its really strong smelling


----------



## Venevidivici (14 October 2012)

I know this is extremely unlikely but.... I bought a bluish gel in a smallish square plastic bottle from Decathlon,which is for thrushy frogs. It wasn't much £££,so I thought 'What the hell,will try it' and it worked!?! I cut the end off the nozzle and liberally squirted it as deep as i could (but gently!) into the cleft on the bulb of one heel (where it was a bit smelly) every day for about 4 days and then every other day for about a week...it went..completely. Don't know what's in it but I'll use it again if I need to!


----------



## Aces_High (15 October 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Wash daily with dilute Milton and then trickle hydrogen peroxide over the frogs....usually 2 or 3 days is the most that will be needed.
		
Click to expand...

I always use hydrogen peroxide.  You can get it from any chemist and it's cheap and very effective.  I hydrogen peroxide twice a day and as GOM has said it's usually gone within 3-3 days.


----------



## poiuytrewq (15 October 2012)

I scrub the hoof with water or just a good brush and apply Eucalyptus oil with a paint brush. Works perfectly and no chance of it maybe causing any damage to anything either!


----------



## ae76williams (18 October 2012)

Videne 10% -soaked swabs pushed into frog.  Works a dream.


----------



## Alfiepie (19 October 2012)

Ive used No thrush Powder on mine - in fact due to lots of lovely turnout and wet conditions I noticed the dreaded return of such condition so will be digging our the powder tomorrow - for mild thrush I fill a fairy liquid bottle with about 1" bleach and dilute with water (Its the big bottle of fairy) as recc by my farrier - it does work over time regular picking out helps obviously.


----------



## lornaA (20 October 2012)

I would used diluted milton fluid as previously mentioned.


----------



## JJones (27 October 2012)

A question for the field paste users......as thrush breeds more when no oxygen gets to it, does the field paste also stop oxygen getting to the area? I've just found thrush deep in the collateral groove, i cleaned with salty water, dried and spray vetericyn in, then as i didnt have field paste, i packed it with Hoof Stuff (same company) did some research on the net and learnt that thrush gets worse if no oxygen gets to it, so was just wondering about whether i should be packing it with anything including field paste?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 October 2012)

MY mare had one of the worst cases brought on by the lami


 frog went like cauliflower reseeded and disintegrated.


 I had to squirt peroxide into the effected area 

 then soak peroxide and 
 tablets the vets prescribed into a swab which when together produced oxygen  then

then use engemycin
 did this twice a day
 she had e coli
streptococci and MRSA
 we did get on-top of it in the end
 kept it bandaged full time


----------



## BlackRider (28 October 2012)

Another vote for antibac


----------



## Alfiepie (20 January 2013)

I used no thrush which works but is expensive - my farrier reccs a large fairly liquid bottle with about 2cm of bleach then fill with water & shake use every day and pick out (obviously) it really does stop thrush in its tracks and is cheap.  My lad had 6 yrs of no care on his feet and had terrible thrush - it took me about 6 months to get on top of it and now I do a routine wash out with diluted bleach once a week and pick out every day. He's not deep littered either as this made it a whole lot worse.


----------



## jaijai (20 January 2013)

Have seen very good results on several horses with athletes foot powder or spray if your horse is happy with sprays. I think it's something to do with both thrush and athletes foot being similar types of bacteria.


----------



## lizness (21 January 2013)

Pack the hooves with iodine and sugar paste,or use antibiotic spray from the vets


----------



## katherine1975 (22 January 2013)

I used athletes foot powder as recommended by my farrier. It worked really well.


----------



## Marydoll (22 January 2013)

Baktakill 55


----------



## birchave0 (22 January 2013)

Silverfeet - and it does work 

http://www.thehorsewardrobe.co.uk/silverfeet-11181-p.asp


----------



## JessicaRabbitt (25 January 2013)

NT Dry powder works brilliantly , dries out the hoof and seems to clear the thrush up really well.


----------



## LD&S (25 January 2013)

I've used athlete's foot powder and found it worked really well.


----------

